# Difference between 6 & 7



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

I was just curious as to what is the difference between the F650, and the F750? Price wise / Brakes wise / Payload capacity wise / etc.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think Geoff Diamond is this best qualified to answer this.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Yes Geoff would be best I think hes got 2 or 3 of them.But what I remember about it is that the 650 goes up to 26K lbs and the 750 goes in the 33klbs .there are other weights for each but I don't know them off hand.They can both get air brakes but you would need a cdl in the 650 if you did. If you go onto www.ford.com then go into there comercial truck section you can build and play around with those models and see what they come with. hope this helps you.Plus it will tell you MSRP of what is cost too on that site very good tool of your looking for one.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok,

F 650

Can be speced as a "cdl" cheater. There are a few different GVW packages out there. I think they are 19.5K, 23K, and 26K. The F 650 can be set up under CDL, as long as you spec a small engine generally 235 or 250 or less. If you go over 250 hp, then the truck needs air breaks. Once you go to air breaks it becomes a CDL truck. As far as payload, the truck can haul, and tow a good amount of weight.

F 750. Set up with GVWs of 30K and 33K. Several transmission and engine options. The same truck as the F 650, just a tougher frame, springs, engines, trans ect. Looks the same inside and out.

My F 650s and F 750s are all set up as CDL trucks, they all have the cat diesel and the allison 6 speed auto trans. To get this engine/trans combo the air breaks pacage is required. This engine trans combo is also a 10K option.

However I really don't like the idea of specing a truck that can haul and lot of weigh that doesn't require a cdl to opperate it. This type of truck doesn't perform well with hydro breaks, and is a dangerous combo for an unexperienced driver, often found with drivers that don't have CDLs.

So we just have all our employees get their CDLs. This is because in the next few years, I will be buying some truck that don't have air breaks. This is because the truck being speced will carry light bulky cargo, that requires a large body, but verry little payload. For this reason I will spec an F 650 with a 6 speed manual trans and a small cat engine. A F 650 can be speced with air, 6 speed, cloth seat am/fm, and a small cat engine, for as low as 33K before the body. Compared to a F 650 with air, cloth seat, big cat engine, and 6 speed auto, air breaks. at 40K before the body. However I am also thinking that if the truck has air breaks it is more versitile. So maybe I won't go the cheap route.

My thought on if you are trying to decide if you need air breaks is simple. If the truck is your "big" truck in the fleet, spend the extra for air breaks. If you want to haul heavy loads often the truck really should have air breaks. However if you have another truck set up to haul your heavy loads. And you just want a truck to haul light items that are bulky. Then spec the truck for its job, a low horse power truck, that is cheap to set up, if money is tight. If you want to do it right, spec the truck with plenty of power, and air breaks. 

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I told you Geoff was the right answer.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

> However I really don't like the idea of specing a truck that can haul and lot of weigh that doesn't require a cdl to opperate it. This type of truck doesn't perform well with hydro breaks, and is a dangerous combo for an unexperienced driver, often found with drivers that don't have CDLs.


That's a good point about the "CDL cheater" trucks - at work we now have 2 boom trucks, an old Chevy gasser/juice brakes/21,000 GVW and the Ford F800 diesel/air brakes/33,000 GVW that was bought recently. Technically, any "flunky" with a driver's license and a pulse can drive the Chevy - and be legal doing so. Scary proposition when you think about it, especially with the relatively high center of gravity due to the crane.

Fortunately, my employer is careful about who drives it. As for the Ford, right now no one else there has a licence for it other than myself - hope it stays that way! 

(BTW, here in Ontario we haven't gone to the CDL system yet, our licence system goes by class of vehicle. G is your basic driver's licence (up to 24,000# GVW), D covers straight trucks and A is for tractor/trailer combos. (There are other classes for buses etc, and an A licence also covers class D and G vehicles) Air brakes are a separate endorsement, indicated by a "Z" on your licence)


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Speaking of high center of gravity and cranes. We had an interesting Fire call today in my town. A 4 axle crane was attempting to lift a modular home onto a foundation. To avoid the powerlines the driver setp up with one set of outriggers on the gravel filled driveway and the other side on a block foundation wall that had yet to be backfilled (I know crazy huh)
Well the lot is a severe slope more than 45 degrees. The wall gave way during the lift and the whole crane went over on its side. destroyed the house and the crane and just missed another house. Very lucky no one got hurt. I took some pics and will try to post when I can. Funny cause we have be training on our new ladder truck and they have been stressing how to set up on stable surfaces.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Outriggers on a BLOCK foundation wall?  No wonder the wall gave way.

Last week I had to lift some bundles of deck up onto a building addition we're installing. The manager of our branch shop (who I can't stand) was "managing" and used a concrete block to level up the wood under my outrigger pads. Since you can't tell him anything anyway, I watched and kept quiet, knowing what was going to happen. 

Outrigger down, block disintegrates. 

Outrigger up, time to stop being quiet: "I think that's why you're not supposed to use concrete blocks for pads! Now go find some wood and set it up right!" 

I'm glad no one was hurt - by the time a crane starts tipping, it's usually too late to get out of the way.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

They said this one went over in slow motion. I can imagine it must have been a sight. You would think an operator would no beter but no. To top it off he almost got arrested when he tried to climb back on it as it tetered on the slope. The chief told him repeatedly to get off and finally the cops made him get down.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Uh Oh!!!*

It wasn't one of Industrial Rigger's crane's was it?? Do you mind saying what company it was and where at?



> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *Speaking of high center of gravity and cranes. We had an interesting Fire call today in my town. A 4 axle crane was attempting to lift a modular home onto a foundation. To avoid the powerlines the driver setp up with one set of outriggers on the gravel filled driveway and the other side on a block foundation wall that had yet to be backfilled (I know crazy huh)
> Well the lot is a severe slope more than 45 degrees. The wall gave way during the lift and the whole crane went over on its side. destroyed the house and the crane and just missed another house. Very lucky no one got hurt. I took some pics and will try to post when I can. Funny cause we have be training on our new ladder truck and they have been stressing how to set up on stable surfaces. *


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Brookfield, CT 
Healy Crane Service was the company.
Look in today's Danbury News Times online for the article. I am going to try to scan some pics in soon.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Crane Accidents!*

It's scary stuff. It should be taken a lot more seriously than it is in some cases. Its too easy to take for granted and missuse a crane. We run mostly 15 ton Loraine's over here.

We take it pretty seriously though. Any other piece of equipment, we basically let any flunky on as long as the site conditions are safe and where they can't do too much damage. Our crane is a different story. There is a VERY select handfull (if that) of us that are allowed to run it. And thats the reason why.

I have some pic's of some bad crane accident's I found on the web a while back. Their posted on my website somewhere.


----------

